# Yellowish ends.



## Tyrion_R (Nov 3, 2014)

This is my first grow and also my first post here. I'm a newbie on this and need help and advice 

Here weed sucks, so I decided to grow my own. :farm:

After some research I bought super lemon haze seeds last month and 120W led light from ebay.

But I didn't have it yet. So right now I'm using 2x23W CFL lights. 

I have very limited budget, so please consider this for advices. 

I have them in real small pots now (700ml). Bought 2 big containers,planning to change in 4-5 th week.

I don't have phMeter. Should I buy one?

After I use fertilizer first time 5 days ago, leaves turned to yellow but kept growing.. I used very little (2ml for half galon) NPK ratio for fertilizer is 2-2-2. They all %2 in liquid.

 I waited to soil dry and watered again today with purified water only. I took pcs right after i water..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Ty, and welcome to MP, I moved your thread to the beginners thread as you have lots of reading to do.
What soil are you in?

We don't feed seedlings. They don't need it. See those green round leaves that first came out of the plant? Those are all the feed a seedling needs.  You probably burned the tips by over feeding.

There is a reason pot costs a lot... It isn't cheap to grow your first grow. There are way to cut corners though. But you need good lights, air, etc.

Tell us what kind of soil you are in please, and ask before you do stuff like fertilize seedlings.   Greenest of mojo to you. There is nothing like growing your own... You will be a happy guy, but it takes knowledge and patience to get a good end product.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2014)

You should not be feeding them.  Seedlings don't need nutrients for the first couple weeks. When you do start feeding you will most certainly need a ph meter.  I understand that you are on a budget but it costs money to successfully grow MJ.


----------

